# Hardcore gyms in Newcastle



## Chris1

Hey guys and girls,

Well i am on my last cruise now and getting home on Jan 11th.

I am currently a member of some kind of Jane Fonda gym at home and am looking to move into a more appropriate environment. Just wondering if any guys on here know of anywhere in Newcastle of surrounding areas that would be of the more "hardcore" variety, if you get what I mean?

Cheers for any help in advance

Chris


----------



## Prodiver

I'd be interested to know too, Chris, as some friends' son at Uni there would like to know where the hardcore gyms are - he lives in Heaton...


----------



## Chris1

Heaton is about 2 minutes from my house. My mam works at the hospital there.

Anything I find out I will send across to you. Has he just started or been there a while?


----------



## Prodiver

windsor81 said:


> Heaton is about 2 minutes from my house. My mam works at the hospital there.
> 
> Anything I find out I will send across to you. Has he just started or been there a while?


Thanks  His 2nd year now - says all gyms too shi-shi or far away...

Mad on soccer (poor chap) and wants now to gain more upper body strength...


----------



## newdur

when i went to uni in Durham there was around five uni GYMs really good cheap and full of freasher tottie :thumbup1:i reckon durham is bit of a trek from newcastle thou


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, Durham is a bit of a distance to go.

Was hoping a bit closer, I'm not sure on the state of the uni gyms, might have a little check.


----------



## dmcc

Newcastle Uni gym seems quite good looking at the website - decent range of free weights and machines - but it's unclear if non-students/non-staff can use it.

Bump for Scottswald - he's from that part of the world.


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I could recomend some good gyms in s/land...its just a case of travelling again though! Although alot of lads that go to my gym are from newcastle/shields/durham end!


----------



## Chris1

Sunderland is a good 30 mins away as well, but I think a good gym is worth travelling for, so any suggestions would be worth considering Rossy, cheers.


----------



## Chris1

I'll have a look Darren, maybe there is a contact e-mail?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Where abouts you wanting to travel to in the toon Bro??


----------



## dmcc

www.ncl.ac.uk then select "Sport" from the drop-down menu.


----------



## Chris1

Hi Mick, I livein Forest Hall so I am not to far away from anywhere really. Plus I train mid afternoon so I always beat the traffic.

Just looking at options for somewhere I can keep learning and lift some bigger metal (bit of a cliche).

i would really benefit from the motivation of stronger more experiences guys around me.

Cheers Darren, I'll have alook in a minute.


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Well theres a few mate,the health and racquet club is a very good gym...pricey but the gear is second to none! Theres also mayfair gym which is a proper body builders gym! The puma centre which also includes a membership at the brand new aquatic centre gym next to the stadium of light...not to badly priced and the facilities are meant to be excellent (includes the olympic pool and other things too)! Hope these help buddy!


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> www.ncl.ac.uk then select "Sport" from the drop-down menu.


Young soccer guy Tom uses the Uni facilities but wants to know if there's a hardcore place close to Heaton - he doesn't have a car at Uni...


----------



## Chris1

Cheers Rossy, great help, I'll look them up and do a bit more research. Do you use any of these places?


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I use the health and racquet club mate,but i get student discount...it is pricey as i said but you will love the facilities and although i know you can get a workout done anywhere...i sort of like being in a gym i feel comfortable in as i feel like i want to go back again and again. You will also get things like tennis/badminton/squash/sauna/steamroom/classes/pool included in your membership! It also has a really nice bar restaurant,just something to think about,visits are free so maybe worth a look!


----------



## Rebus

Theres Morgans PowerHouse,

http://www.morganspowerhousegym.co.uk which is just in pelaw and owned by iffbb pro Ian Morgan. It has won for the last 2 or 3 yearsbest gym award at the Nabba North Britain show due to the ammount of competitors entered and their placings..

Theres also the gateshead international statium too, just on felling bypass.


----------



## Chris1

Excellent mate, I'll have a look. Have you trained there personally? whaths the environment like if you have? I am very swayed by the environment of a place and the people in it.


----------



## Rebus

Ive trained there since the day it opened about 14 years or so ago. Atmosphere is good, which is what i need as i train around 930 most days. Theres the regulars around this time of doorstaff, taxi drivers and shift workersd like me. The afternoon is probably the quietest time, but it also has its regulars too.

Obviously between 5 and 7 as with any gym its the busiest, which can cause delays for machines. But having said that, it makes for a good environement.

You could always pop in for a try and see if it suits you... :thumbup1:


----------



## JUST TENSE

men at work thats on two ball lonnen in fenham above the cash and carry, think its 30-35 a month, trained there for 5 years but now training at my friends gym what he got built in his back garden which does the job.


----------



## Chris1

Cheers for the advice guys, something more to look at.

I'm home in 10 days now mate so I might pop in. It wouldn't take 2 minutes to get across to Pelaw around lunch time.

Anybody else have any ideas??


----------



## pauly7582

Goldstar gym - heaton

Men at Work- fenham

2000- Felling

Life- Gateshead

JJB- byker

Ncl and northumbria gyms are good

all these have heavy weights and racks.


----------



## Chris1

Thanks.

Pauly. do you use any of these, any experience of them??

Cheers guys


----------



## pauly7582

I'd recommend all of them mate. There are more that I'm not sure of the name/location which I havent used. If you're like me, go in, head down, train, PWO shake, home. Then all will be excellent for you.


----------



## Tall

pauly7582 said:


> Goldstar gym - heaton
> 
> Men at Work- fenham
> 
> 2000- Felling
> 
> Life- Gateshead
> 
> JJB- byker
> 
> Ncl and northumbria gyms are good
> 
> all these have heavy weights and racks.


Whats the PL one at Gateshead Stadium you said for me to goto called?


----------



## pauly7582

Tall said:


> Whats the PL one at Gateshead Stadium you said for me to goto called?


Ah yeah forgot all about that one...

..its called Gateshead Stadium :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

pauly7582 said:


> Ah yeah forgot all about that one...
> 
> ..its called Gateshead Stadium :thumbup1:


Hmm.... Not sure I'll be able to remember the name of that one... :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## pauly7582

Tall said:


> Hmm.... Not sure I'll be able to remember the name of that one... :whistling: :thumb:


Just look for a big stadium in Gateshead. bu dum! :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

I'll be checking out Goldstar and JJB as soon as I can.

I have a member ship at Greens at the moment, but it is not a very good gym.

At the time it was ok for what I needed, but now it is pretty poor.

Goldstar and JJB aren't to far away from me.


----------



## leveret

northumbria uni gym is ok but only for beginners. Max dumbell is 40kg and I think there is only 1 of them (other broke)

It gets very busy at peak times, only has 1 squat rack, 2 benches, 1 smith machine.

I use it as its full of totti and is cheap


----------



## grobson

Go for JJB in Byker if you want a good free weights area and good atmosphere. Dumbells from 2kg - 50kg double sets on alot of them. 1 smith machine, 1 power rack, 1 squat rack, flat/incline/decline barbell bench press, 4 free benches, t bar row, leg press and pullup / dip station all in the free weight area. You've then got an arrangement of natilus style ultimate strength machines, fixed resistance machines and pully stations.

Plenty of free bars and plates extra too. Plates from 10kg - 25kg with enough for even the heaviest lifter.

There is a lighter free weights room with dumbells from 1kg - 30kg which has 3 benches a smith machine and barbells from 10kg - 30kg.

Loads of cardio equipment and to relax afterwards a pool, spa and steam room.

Very good value for only £25 or £35 a month, depending on peak or off peak.


----------



## Chris1

Sounds good grobson, is that the Byker or Quays one?


----------



## Da Goon

If you go over the Tyne Bridge from the Newcastle side the is a one on the right. Trained there a few times lots of Hammer Strength equipment and a guy almost passed out after doing squats - hardcore enough? ;-)

Just can't remember the name and we are going back 5 years.


----------



## Guest

BRABUS said:


> Theres Morgans PowerHouse,
> 
> http://www.morganspowerhousegym.co.uk which is just in pelaw and owned by iffbb pro Ian Morgan. It has won for the last 2 or 3 yearsbest gym award at the Nabba North Britain show due to the ammount of competitors entered and their placings..
> 
> Theres also the gateshead international statium too, just on felling bypass.


Ive been meaning to pop in there, ive had a look on the website and to be honest looks like a severe lack of free weights from the pics on there. As i say, havnt been yet but whatever its like it doesnt seem to be hampering the guys that come out of the place, theres a few beasts as well as Ian.


----------



## Guest

Da Goon said:


> If you go over the Tyne Bridge from the Newcastle side the is a one on the right. Trained there a few times lots of Hammer Strength equipment and a guy almost passed out after doing squats - hardcore enough? ;-)
> 
> Just can't remember the name and we are going back 5 years.


Just on the Gateshead side of the high level bridge? thought that closed down?


----------



## LaBomb

Just wear a sunderland shirt and stand around St.James's Park You'll get a huge hardcore workout trying to survive..


----------



## hertderg

mikex101 said:


> Just on the Gateshead side of the high level bridge? thought that closed down?[/quote
> 
> It has mate .


----------



## grobson

Either, the Byker one is slightly bigger with the extra weights room, but if your a member of one you can use the other (or any JJB in the country for that matter). New one opening in Washington this year too.


----------



## Chris1

Cheers for all the info guys.

Plenty to look at when I get home!!!


----------



## Mick/ BOY

M8 defo try Gold star it a fantastic gym, I have trained there for on and off over two yrs now and you will find morgans is very similler m8 before that i trained in ashington for seven yrs but defo think gold star is worth a try......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BRABUS said:


> Theres Morgans PowerHouse,
> 
> http://www.morganspowerhousegym.co.uk which is just in pelaw and owned by iffbb pro Ian Morgan. It has won for the last 2 or 3 yearsbest gym award at the Nabba North Britain show due to the ammount of competitors entered and their placings..
> 
> Theres also the gateshead international statium too, just on felling bypass.


Sweet looking gym


----------



## hertderg

Mick/ BOY said:


> M8 defo try Gold star it a fantastic gym, I have trained there for on and off over two yrs now and you will find morgans is very similler m8 before that i trained in ashington for seven yrs but defo think gold star is worth a try......


Where in Ashington did you train mate ?


----------



## Chris1

Jeez, turns out there's quite a few!

Patrick, maybe you should get your mates son to look up the Gold star gym.

It's in Heaton and seems to get a good rep!


----------



## Prodiver

windsor81 said:


> Jeez, turns out there's quite a few!
> 
> Patrick, maybe you should get your mates son to look up the Gold star gym.
> 
> It's in Heaton and seems to get a good rep!


Just about to say I'm onto it! - Thanks all! :beer: !


----------



## Chris1

If he gets a chance to check it out before I get back home on Sunday would you be able to drop me a message and let me know what he thinks of it? I'll pop in on the Monday anyway myself.

Cheers


----------

